# Hello.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Hi all. Happy to find a forum for amateure watercolour painting and I hope to submit s few of my efforts. 

Jim.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Welcome!
Your paintings look very nice.


----------

